# DishComm vs. Sling Link for VIP722



## MRius (Jun 26, 2005)

Last Friday I ordered a Sling Link so I can access Dish's movie library via a Broadband conncetion using my wireless router. (Too far for a Cat-5 cable).

On Monday I received a DishComm Modem. I tried to explain Tech support via online Chat that I do not need this DishComm. My VIP722 *HAS* a phone line attached to it since day one.

Before I go crazy talking to Tech support again, I want to make sure that for a Broadband connection via my Linksys router I do need a Sling Link and not a DishComm modem.

My main objective is to view movies from Dish's library via my Router. If I try to even see what movies/TV Shows, etc are available, I get a "You need a Broadband Connection......." message that pops-up.

Am I correct if I scream at tech support and request they change the DishComm Modem for a Sling Link? Or is there a hidden trick that no one at DishNetwork can help me figure out?

Thanks.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

MRius said:


> Am I correct if I scream at tech support...


Not if you want to be treated with respect and get your problem solved.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Too bad you can't use that Dishcomm for powerline networking to your router... but sadly, I don't think it supports that, at least not without one connected STB to broadband.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

MRius said:


> Before I go crazy talking to Tech support again, I want to make sure that for a Broadband connection via my Linksys router I do need a Sling Link and not a DishComm modem.
> 
> Thanks.


Like Kent said, don't scream. That being said, DISHComm only carries a telephone signal, not an Ethernet signal. For what you want to do, you do in fact need a SlingLink, or other HomePlug to Ethernet adapter.


----------



## MRius (Jun 26, 2005)

greatwhitenorth said:


> Like Kent said, don't scream. That being said, DISHComm only carries a telephone signal, not an Ethernet signal. For what you want to do, you do in fact need a SlingLink, or other HomePlug to Ethernet adapter.


Well I did as suggested and did'nt scream.

Oh boy, I should have.

When they said they were going to send me an RMA return label, I received an e-mail saying that a BOX for the VIP722 was on its way. So I called again and talked to someone in the other side of the world who said: "Don'g wolly, I'll email u an RMA label light now. You shall leceive it in less than 10 minutes".

That was 12 hours ago. (Maybe it's a time zone thing). Still waiting. And not screaming yet! Just crying or LOL. Not sure which. :shrug::shrug:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

SlingLink = HomePlug = Ethernet over power lines
Dishcomm Modem = Phone line over power lines

Obviously, you need a SlingLink (or other brand of HomePlug) to get an Internet signal to the 722 over the power lines. Remember both the SlingLink and the 722 must NOT be plugged into a power strip or UPS, as nearly all such devices have filters that filter out the frequencies that are used for data, meaning the SlingLink won't work.


----------



## mattnad (Dec 23, 2010)

I've had good results with Apple Airport Express which is 802.11n - it's not as "plug-n-play" as a powerline ethernet bridge, but it works even if you have surge protection where you want to plug things in, supports airplay if you want to stream music from your itunes library, and doesn't take up an ethernet port on the router. Also, some powerline bridges suffer from line noise which can be hit and miss.


----------

